# My first setup



## minesadouble (Jan 11, 2013)

Here it is all shiny and new!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Look very neat and a nice set up. I wonder how long before you upgrade? It happens to all of us here!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

looks good, how does it taste?


----------



## minesadouble (Jan 11, 2013)

sandykt said:


> Look very neat and a nice set up. I wonder how long before you upgrade? It happens to all of us here!


Lol! I'm itching already and keep looking at Gaggia Classics on fleabay







but I don't think my skills will benefit from an upgrade right now though and my bank account will needlessly suffer. I'm still getting to grips with the whole process, finding decent beans that I like, learning to froth milk properly, tamping technique, etc etc. The Delonghi does an okaay job as far as I can tell... If I use my local Starsucks as reference then my espresso beats theirs, and I'm still just learning!


----------



## minesadouble (Jan 11, 2013)

It tastes great! I'm still struggling to control the bitterness a littlebit, but I still don't have a proper tamper, and haven't started experimenting with temp surfing. I removed the tamper built into the side of the machine and using it by hand until madebyknock send me a proper one.


----------



## graystevens (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry to bump this thread - whats it like getting the Silvia attached? a pain or? quite tempted to do it to mine... Also, what mod did you do to get a naked PF?


----------

